# Kernel 2.4.19 mit XFS Patch

## LinuxDocc

warum willst du das hochladen ... heb nen gentoo kernel am laufen , da ist XFS auch drinn ...  Ausserdem kann sich ja wohl jeder das selber in den kernel patchen wenn er xfs braucht und er einen kernel nimmt wo das nicht drinnen ist...

http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/

hier gibt es den XFS patch für viele kernels ....

Gruß LinuxDoc

----------

## Beforegod

Klar gibt es dort die Patches, aber manch einer ist zu faul das Zeugs zu patchen. Zum zweiten sind die Gentoo Sources mit Preempt Patch und der verträgt sich nicht mit XFS! Und es ist schon eine Kunst den Preempt so auszuhebeln das der kernel dann noch übersetzt wird!

----------

## LinuxDocc

Das ist leider nicht richtig (oder zum glueck) ich habe den gentoo 2.4.19-r7 am laufen, der hat erstens schon XFS support drinnen und zweitens geht das prima mit dem preemp sachen und dem lowlag zeugs. Hab natuerlich auch eine XFS partition (root) .

Hatte damit noch nie probleme! Und an alle die meinen der gentoo-Kernel hat mit NVidia Karten Probs ... das ist falsch. Das geht alles super bei mir, man muss nur mit dem fb (framebuffer) aufpassen, man darf nicht den Riva fb (erkennt man an dem rosa megabreiten cursor in der konsole) einschalten ganz wichtig, sonst geht ihr einmal in die konsole und dann wieder auf den Xserver und das system haengt. Wenn ihr fb support wollt dan macht den VGA fb an oder Svgo oder sowas war das ... klappt prima. 

Ich schreibe grade mit lynx 1024x768 im fb auf der konsole! Da ich grade den kde3.1 emerge.

Gruss LinuxDoc

----------

## format c:

Hi,

ftp-Space habe ich leider keinen anzubieten, aber daß mit den NVidia-Treibern alles klappt, kann ich bestätigen. Auch mit aktiviertem GRsecurity und mit HighMem und auch mit dem NVidia-AGP-Treiber. Allerdings mußte ich dafür etwas rumlesen und auch mal in die Logfiles schauen, um dahinterzukommen woran es jeweils haperte.

Generell finde ich es eine gute Idee bereits gepatchte Kernel zum dl anzubieten. Der mit grsecurity wird, glaube ich, auch erst bei der Installation gepatcht. Das wäre sinnvoll, wenn es den irgendwo zum Download gäbe, damit Leute sich schon vor der Installation mittels der Hilfetexte im Menü in dieses komplexe Biest einlesen können.

mfg

----------

## Beforegod

@LinuxDocc :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist leider nicht richtig (oder zum glueck) ich habe den gentoo 2.4.19-r7 am laufen, der hat erstens schon XFS support drinnen und zweitens geht das prima mit dem preemp sachen und dem lowlag zeugs. Hab natuerlich auch eine XFS partition (root) .
> 
> 

 

Ich hatte zwar auch generell keine Probleme mit XFS aber wenn die Logfiles von solchen Meldungen wie :

[12432] init exit with preempt Status -1

zugemüllt werden und davon ca. 10000 in einer Stunde hab ich die Schnauze voll, vor allem da das System nicht mehr vernünftig arbeitete.

Mit NVidia dagegen hatte ich noch nie Probleme, die Treiber funktionierten immer einwandfrei allerdings habe ich keinen FrameBuffer aktiviert.

FTP Space habe ich gefunden, werde ihn heute Posten!

[/quote]

----------

## cyc

öhm ich bin nicht ganz sicher aber diese kernel messages kannste imho ausstellen bei der kernconfig.

----------

## Beforegod

Das sind ja nicht die "PREEMPT Log funktionen" sondern andere Meldungen..

aber egal  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Hier kann der gepatchte Kernel runtergeladen werden:

http://www.warnecke.at/privat/linux-2.4.19-xfs.tar.bz2

(Vielen Dank, @killacat)

----------

